# Arthritis/inflammation/gout this saved my life so I figure I would share.



## Bobbyloads (Aug 8, 2019)

I don’t think this is against any rules this is not a source or steroid or anything like that this seriously saved my life a few years back. 

I got diagnosed with gout and arthritis years back and I kept having to drain my knee it got to the point where I was doing it monthly. I was so bad I really couldn’t walk far was in pain all the time knee kept swelling up it was horrible. Every time I even tried to work out I made it a little and then always pain and swelling.

My good friend was having a wedding in Europe and me and my wife flew out there before we left I got my knee drained liked the 6th month in a row it swole back up I was so bad at the airport they literally saw me and felt bad they gave me a wheel chair and let me board first. Landing in Europe we got a car and drove out by my cousins who lives out there before we went for the wedding. Her husband offered me this kool aid pack looking thing and said here this full fix you. I said yeah **** out of here some Kool aid packet is going to fix me. I shit you not 30 minutes after mixing with water and drinking it my swelling almost fully went away and I felt the best in years and was able to walk normal. Went to a doctor out there got test and was told gout again cause I was a fat **** and needed to lose weight and he gave me a bunch of this shit. I was on it for like 6 months cause they said don’t take longer or can give liver problems and then jumped on meloxicam i get out here and take one of these packets once in a while like when I had tendinitis or like a foot gout flare up but I shit you not this shit ducking worked. 

Not sure what this shit ****ing is all I know it’s an anti inflammatory and it blocks pain receptors I believe and other shit. They don’t have it in the USA they ducking should it’s a miracle drug and does not get you ****ed up or even feel anything from it. 

i just figured I will throw this out there in case anyone is struggling with these issues hey try it what’s the worst that can happen it will work as good for you as me? Or nothing happens but I get a lot of good advice on here sometimes lol so I figured I might as well try to give the little bit of it I have out as well.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2019)

It's an NSAID, Mate. Similar to ibuprofen.

Some concerns over potential hepatotoxicity is why yer Doc in Europe told ye to not take it in perpetuity.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2019)

what type of doc do you see regularly...?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 12, 2019)

Urologist I see the most lately then primary just renews my anti inflammatories... why?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 12, 2019)

They really need this in the US have not found anything even closely as affective as this stuff... for gout it’s a life saver. 




NbleSavage said:


> It's an NSAID, Mate. Similar to ibuprofen.
> 
> Some concerns over potential hepatotoxicity is why yer Doc in Europe told ye to not take it in perpetuity.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbyloads said:


> They really need this in the US have not found anything even closely as affective as this stuff... for gout it’s a life saver.


But it'll also pickle your liver faster than a barrel of whisky. Be careful with that stuff.


----------



## Jin (Aug 12, 2019)

TODAY said:


> But it'll also pickle your liver faster than a barrel of whisky. Be careful with that stuff.



Wise words. Heed them. Its not a long term solution. Better to live with pain and a liver because you cannot live without the latter.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 13, 2019)

I know im aware I don’t take it regularly anymore. Guess it would help more people on a gout forum lmao.... I just really appreciate the stuff cause it allowed me to get to the point to be able to constantly work out and took me out of years of misery but like I stated it’s a short term solution to get you better while you fix your diet and get on a long term anti inflammatory now meloxicam actually keeps it at bay. 




Jin said:


> Wise words. Heed them. Its not a long term solution. Better to live with pain and a liver because you cannot live without the latter.


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 26, 2019)

This is similar to aspirin or ibuprofen. Do either of those work for you?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah both never worked this stuff for some reason works miracles


----------

